# First Turkey with slingshot



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Went out hunting this evening and came across some turkeys. Thought I would have go at a headshot because they are virtually impossible to kill with a body shot. Got this one in the neck which finished it off. It rolled around for ages so I shot it again in the head. Slingshot is homemade from Jarrah. Double theraband gold 26 cm at forks 16 mm at pouch and 27 cm long before tying. Ammo was 13 mm stainless steel balls 9 grams in weight.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty impressive, bud...turkeys are no joke!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's gonna make one heck of a dinner! Nice shooting, congratulations!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy that turkey dinner ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That take a lot of skill I been trying for a few years and have not done it.


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! Nothing better than a free meal!


----------



## Shamwari (Jan 18, 2016)

That is pretty awesome. Great shooting china. What distance was the shot?


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Well Done!


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael Cravens said:


> Well Done!


Thanks. I see you have been doing alright yourself. 3 cottontails in one outing is really good going. Your young fella will likely be enjoying himself too. Its a great form of bonding. I have very fond memories of going hunting with my dad.


----------

